# Lion attack at MGM



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHWYhpXiLdI&feature=youtube_gdata_player. Wasit that arrogant look that trainer gave him when the lion looked over along with a slight move forward.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Seems like the guy was staring him down too. Hard to tell with the camera panning.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Maybe it was the pyschadelic spinning rings through the glass that made hime trip out HAHA. Looks like the female lion might of save that trainers ass from that big ass male, to bad looks like it had potential.\\/


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> Maybe it was the pyschadelic spinning rings through the glass that made hime trip out HAHA. Looks like the female lion might of save that trainers ass from that big ass male, to bad looks like it had potential.\\/


Yeah that female sure helped out. That dude was eye fuking him


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Yeah that female sure helped out. That dude was eye fuking him


well hes lucky the ****ing didn't get paid back in full:evil:


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Harry Keely said:


> well hes lucky the ****ing didn't get paid back in full:evil:


Yeah, I like better finishes than this!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

I saw it on the news, hardly an attack..but the lion sure wanted to "check" that guy...it was stated he was in training, and that his posture did set the lion off. You are supposed to be confident, but not challenging 

I see ads in the paper all the time for a local facility looking for Big Cat and Elephant trainers...never called for a job yet...[-X[-X


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Come on Joby, man up! Take the job :mrgreen:


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> Come on Joby, man up! Take the job :mrgreen:


But they have an new ad EVERY week \\/ Something tells me there is no job security :wink:


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

Candy Eggert said:


> But they have an new ad EVERY week \\/ Something tells me there is no job security :wink:


Probably not lol! I would never do that sh!t, you have to have some marbles loose.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Candy Eggert said:


> But they have an new ad EVERY week \\/ Something tells me there is no job security :wink:


it is pretty much perpetual...LOL I thought the same thing, the ad states the great benefits package too

I had a chance to buy a mountian lion cub for 60 bucks a few years ago...guy on the side of I-80 had 5 of them. We had been researching ownership of big cats before this occurred, I could have legally owned it with a small permit fee and a proper enclosure...then I read about the statistics, even if properly handled and trained it is like 60% of big cats that want to kill you when they mature...not matter how they are raised/trained...I took some pictures and got back in the car..


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Funny how the lion went for the leg...with its size you would expect something on the arm and a more decent bite to go with it....not very much OB training on it either...I say take it out back and put an Ecollar on it so next time it will do a proper job and have a more secure bite instead of this pacman stuff...its a disgrace to the lionworld ! 

;-)


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I think the lion was playing with him. No way that was a real attack, however, next time.................


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Funny how the lion went for the leg...with its size you would expect something on the arm and a more decent bite to go with it....not very much OB training on it either...I say take it out back and put an Ecollar on it so next time it will do a proper job and have a more secure bite instead of this pacman stuff...its a disgrace to the lionworld !
> 
> ;-)


=D>. Yes maybe a back tie.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

WTF was the point of the 2 dip-shits even being in there with the lions? Just to stand there and stair back at the crowd? 

I didn't even see any blood and what did the second guy really think he was gonna do? "Back Kitty" LOL. Morons! Idiot is lucky he still has all his digits and his life. If it was an "attack", dude could have been dead in 2 seconds flat. Kitty was just playin.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> it is pretty much perpetual...LOL I thought the same thing, the ad states the great benefits package too
> 
> I had a chance to buy a mountian lion cub for 60 bucks a few years ago...guy on the side of I-80 had 5 of them. We had been researching ownership of big cats before this occurred, I could have legally owned it with a small permit fee and a proper enclosure...then I read about the statistics, even if properly handled and trained it is like 60% of big cats that want to kill you when they mature...not matter how they are raised/trained...I took some pictures and got back in the car..


Hey let me know if you ever want a big pussy enclosure, will hook you up with some serious steel work, I think it would be a good learnig experience to learn aggresion control\\/
If not maybe we can pass of one of these for the real deal and start a new business adventure.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> Funny how the lion went for the leg...with its size you would expect something on the arm and a more decent bite to go with it


The lion could have a foundation in Ring sports.


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)




----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Harry Keely said:


>


Amen Harry! What is it about people who think they can take the nature out of the beast? ](*,)

Darwinism is a wonderful thing ;-)~


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

whats that lion go about 500#?
and he doesn't do the damage a 50# dog would.

yea, my guess is he was just playin patty cake


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Mike Lauer said:


> whats that lion go about 500#?
> and he doesn't do the damage a 50# dog would.
> 
> yea, my guess is he was just playin patty cake


exactly...it was Jack Hannah's zoo, he said it was not an attack...but a challenge...which the guy egged on...
This most likely would have ended up in an attack.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIyAe2-43eY


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

this was an attack (GRAPHIC, FOR GORE)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEIWpzwLyvQ


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> this was an attack (GRAPHIC, FOR GORE)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEIWpzwLyvQ


who knows what led up to it, but it seems the guy was lucky--he might have lived (and it looks like competent EMTs)--hope he did. and if that thigh laceration had been just a BIT higher to the inside, he wouldn't have...

he got lucky that the officer was such a good shot. beyond that, as i've never worked with exotics, i can't comment.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I'd have to agree with Not an attack.
Not even a scratch from the claws. That lion may just as well have pissed in the guys face. 
He may have been dissing him but it didn't seem like there were lethal intentions.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Joby Becker said:


> this was an attack (GRAPHIC, FOR GORE)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEIWpzwLyvQ


Wow. I hope the guy lived... And I admit, I am sorry to see the cat get killed for doing what cats do naturally. This is more like the aftermath of an attack? I see prey, and posessiveness - I once got bit by a half feral housecat that did something similar - I tried feeding her by hand, she missed, and I had to choke her out to make her let go of my fingers (good thing she's only 6lb huh). I am also surprised they weren't better prepared and had to go find an armed guard (?) to shoot the cat. I mean, come on, it's a large and dangerous wild animal after all, shoulda had some forethought for a situation like this!


----------



## shawn murace (Feb 20, 2007)

When I worked with exotics, big cats (always under sedation) and Cassowaries were the only animals that really put me on edge. Giant (20+ feet) constrictors, cobras, gators, monkeys no problem at all. There's just something about a big cat and 200 pound birds though. The pads on the lions feet, not including the nails, were larger than my hand. Why anyone would have them as a pet is beyond me. I know a lawyer that has a snow leopard. Not sure how he obtained a CITES permit but he has a leopard on his outside porch in a huge circus type cage.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

The guy apparently didn't do his motivational training right or it wouldn't have ever happened. Got to wonder if he just ran out of treats.


----------



## Jack Roberts (Sep 5, 2008)

The guy was clearly staring down the lion. I have seen people do the same things to dogs and they wonder why dogs do not like them. 

The guy looks like an a**hole with his posture and looking at the lion. It seems like the first trainer noticed that the cat was acting different. He started watching the lion noticing a problem.

I agree with Jeff. The lion was putting the guy in check. We will see if the guy stares down the lions again.


----------

